# Class IB storage amounts



## Inspector 102 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an industrial building that wants to store 55 gallon barrels of Class IB liquid as part of their process. It appears that Table 3404.3.4.1 (2006 IFC) allows 7500 gallons (136 barrels) in a sprinklered facility as long as the area is separated by 1-hr fire barrier wall protection. Am I looking in the right table for this use. I know that spill containment will also be required.


----------



## permitguy (Jun 21, 2011)

That table is for wholesale and retail occupancies only.  The fact that you mentioned a "process" makes me think you may be in the wrong table.  What exactly does this facility do?


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 21, 2011)

This facility manufactures deck lids for farm machinery and other vehicles. it appears that Table IFC 2703.1(1) might be the applicable based on occupancy. This table would allow 240 gallons total (spk bldg.) which seems awful small when the other table would allow 7500 gallons storage. These will be closed containers, no pressure and moved to another location when used, 55 gallons at a time. Sprinkler already designed as Ordinary Hazard, group 2 and plans for 8" diking around the room is planned for secondary containment. I would my fire inspector for assistance, but in the past he has told everyone to call me for the answer. I am reaching out for guidance. Thanks


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2011)

Do not have the book

Sounds like you are in a storage situation possibly. "H"


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 21, 2011)

Table 2703.1.1(1) is designed to give you the maximum quantity per control area to NOT be classified as an H use. Are they spray painting?

Don't forget that if they store in accordance with 2703.1.1(1) footnote e they get another 240 gallons for a total of 480 gallons per control area, and on the first floor they can have 4 control areas at 100% of that quantity (IBC 414.2.2), so they could have 1,920 gallons.

Tabular = 120

+100% for sprinklers = 240

+100% for storage in approved storage cabinets, day boxes, gas cabinets, exhausted enclosures or safety cans = 480 each control area


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 21, 2011)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> This facility manufactures deck lids for farm machinery and other vehicles. it appears that Table IFC 2703.1(1) might be the applicable based on occupancy. This table would allow 240 gallons total (spk bldg.) which seems awful small when the other table would allow 7500 gallons storage. These will be closed containers, no pressure and moved to another location when used, 55 gallons at a time. Sprinkler already designed as Ordinary Hazard, group 2 and plans for 8" diking around the room is planned for secondary containment. I would my fire inspector for assistance, but in the past he has told everyone to call me for the answer. I am reaching out for guidance. Thanks


Ordinary Hazard Grp 2 is not adequate more like Extra Hazard Grp 2, see NFPA 13, 2007 ED below

5.4 Extra Hazard Occupancies.

5.4.1* Extra Hazard (Group 1). Extra hazard (Group 1) occupancies

shall be defined as occupancies or portions of other

occupancies where the quantity and combustibility of contents

are very high and dust, lint, or other materials are

present, introducing the probability of rapidly developing

fires with high rates of heat release but *with little* *or no combustible*

*or flammable liquids.*

5.4.2* Extra Hazard (Group 2). Extra hazard (Group 2) occupancies

shall be defined as occupancies or portions of other

occupancies with moderate to substantial amounts of flammable

or combustible liquids or occupancies where shielding

of combustibles is extensive.


*A.5.4.1 *Extra hazard occupancies (Group 1) include occupancies

having uses and conditions similar to the following:

Aircraft hangars (except as governed by NFPA 409, _Standard_

_on Aircraft Hangars_)
​Combustible hydraulic fluid use areas

Combustible hydraulic fluid use areas

Die casting

Metal extruding

Plywood and particle board manufacturing

Printing [using inks having flash points below 100°F (38°C)]

Rubber reclaiming, compounding, drying, milling, vulcanizing

Saw mills

Textile picking, opening, blending, garnetting, or carding,

combining of cotton, synthetics, wool shoddy, or burlap

Upholstering with plastic foams

A.5.4.2 Extra hazard occupancies (Group 2) include occupancies

having uses and conditions similar to the following:

Asphalt saturating

Flammable liquids spraying

Flow coating

Manufactured home or modular building assemblies (where

finished enclosure is present and has combustible interiors)

Open oil quenching

Plastics processing

Solvent cleaning

Varnish and paint dipping


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2011)

102

Should have asked how much do they actualy want to store???


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 22, 2011)

Product:	Dicyclopentadiene

Flammability:	Class IB Liquid

Boiling Point:	170.7 ºC

Flash Point:	32.2ºC

The number of barrels is around 40 barrels. The more I dig on this, the deeper I seem to go. It appears that the area will be H-3 occupancy and require 2-HR wall separation from F-2 existing occupancy. The sprinkler system existing is .15 @ 3000 SF so the system will need to be changed. With those changes it appears that the allowable storage amount is now 15,000 gallons (ground floor) based on IFC Table 3404.3.6.3(3). I will be passing this back to the owner and telling him that a design professional needs to review the storage area and submit code data and requirements but would still like to follow this closely for my own knowledge. It just seems that the code has bounced back and forth will no clear requirement. Have not dealt with one of these for a long time and brain has obviously gone to mush.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2011)

102

Very good research

Away from the book a few more days so do not know what the table or section you sited says

Normaly once you go H you are unlimited in storage amount

Also a way not to be H is to store max allowed inside and anything over that outside


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 23, 2011)

In my research I have come up with the following basic guidelines

Product:	Dicyclopentadiene

Flammability:	Class IB Liquid

Boiling Point:	170.7 ºC

Flash Point:	32.2ºC

Classification of Storage Area					H-3, High Hazard

Separation Requirements from F-2 Occupancy			2 Hour Separation

Allowable storage in gallons						15, 000 (272 drums)

Sprinkler Coverage							Extra Hazard Group 2

Opening Protection							1 ½ Hr- Rated protection

Spill containment requirement					Containment required

Portable fire Extinguisher						20-B Rated within 10 feet of door

This appears to be the reasonable route to go since a control area will only allow 240 gallon (480 in cabinet) which does not work for the amount they need to keep on hand. It seems strange that a wholesale or retail M could allow 7500 gallons in a control area with 1-HR barrier and sprinkler protection but an F-2 is so limited. They expect to have 80 barrels maximum on hand at any given time so this should work for them. I am still advising them that a design professional needs to review and submit changes and that way I am protected and the insurance company is satisfied. Thanks for the comments


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 23, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken they are permitted to have (4) control areas and MAQ with footnotes in all (4) control areas.  There is another one of those %$#@ tables that will even reduce the separation down to 1 hour if the sprinkler system is designed to EH1


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jun 23, 2011)

I considered the control areas as a recommendation for their product. I think with the amount, they would be looking at a greater expense with 4 control areas than one H-3 area. I will let them make that call but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cda (Jun 23, 2011)

Store some outside


----------

